# Derringer issues



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

So on the advise of some members I purchased the derringer yesterday.

It works fine with a single coil, but shorts when trying a dual coil.

It shorts only when i tighten the screws, Im not over tightening to the point of the legs snapping.

Could it be an issue with the atty or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Alex (27/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> So on the advise of some members I purchased the derringer yesterday.
> 
> It works fine with a single coil, but shorts when trying a dual coil.
> 
> ...



Check to make sure that the 510 pin is protruding past the negative threads.


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

Alex said:


> Check to make sure that the 510 pin is protruding past the negative threads.


 
yep it is, its not really possible for the positive pin to recede into the negative threading on this atty


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/15)

Have you checked that your leads are not touching the other coils? 

Send a pic of the build and we can check

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you checked that your leads are not touching the other coils?
> 
> Send a pic of the build and we can check


 
yeah I did check, I made sure they weren't touching.


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/15)

Can you upload a pic of your build, pics should be from the top and the sides, will help us identify any issue that my have occurred from the build


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

BhavZ said:


> Can you upload a pic of your build, pics should be from the top and the sides, will help us identify any issue that my have occurred from the build


 
I actually took it apart and packed it back in the box, it was getting frustrating.


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> I actually took it apart and packed it back in the box, it was getting frustrating.


I understand

If you can recall:
1) was there an insulator at the bottom of the positive post in the deck?
2) Are the posts standing straight?
3) your legs that go to the outer posts, were any of them touching the outer part of the deck?
4) have you tried testing the derringer without the top cap sleeve (the ring on the inside with the holes)?
5) Do you have the multicap set? If so have you tried using the plastic top cap without the inside sleeve?


----------



## abdul (27/3/15)

which mod have you got it on? and whats your resistance?


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

BhavZ said:


> I understand
> 
> If you can recall:
> 1) was there an insulator at the bottom of the positive post in the deck?
> ...


 
Do u mean the whitish rubber at the bottom of the positive post? in which case yes.

I did notice one of the negative posts is slightly skew.

I turned the leads up and away from the deck, so none of them were touching.

The inside sleeve was not on when I was checking the ohms.


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

abdul said:


> which mod have you got it on? and whats your resistance?


 
it was on the Nemisis mod, The resistance on the single coil was 0.8, when I put in the other coil it reads 0.4, but as soon as i tighten the screws 0.0


----------



## abdul (27/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> it was on the Nemisis mod, The resistance on the single coil was 0.8, when I put in the other coil it reads 0.4, but as soon as i tighten the screws 0.0



rebuild and send pic, best way to help you, and we need to get a solution

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/15)

Could be nothing but try a single coil build using each negative individually. I've had an rda with one of the single posts being faulty and gave me the same problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

Im sorted, went back to vapeking, very helpful, seems my coils were too long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Im sorted, went back to vapeking, very helpful, seems my coils were too long.


touching the outside of the atty?


----------



## RoRy13 (27/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> touching the outside of the atty?


 
not really sure, coz I didn't even put the top cap or inside sleeve on and it was shorting, maybe it was the twisted 28g i was using, got myself some 24g now


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

RoRy13 said:


> not really sure, coz I didn't even put the top cap or inside sleeve on and it was shorting, maybe it was the twisted 28g i was using, got myself some 24g now


Thanks @RoRy13


----------



## RoRy13 (30/3/15)

Is it normal for the liquid to collect in the top cap and in turn mess up the outside of the inner sleeve?


----------

